# 7.3 non turbo f350?



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

what are your guys thoughts on the 7.3 non turbo diesle motor? good power? reiliable? im looking at a 1993 ford f350 one ton dump it has 161,000 miles how long do these trucks last thanks for any imput!!!


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a 1989 F250 7.3 non turbo. Theoretically very reliable (depends of course on maintenance etc), very good on fuel. Not so good on power. It is not uncommon to see 300,000-400,000 miles on that motor if it is maintained correctly.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

pasbtblueribbion on here has one im sure he will chime in. from ridding with him its not going to win any races, but it sure will pull a house down in a hurry.


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

the truck looks mint in the pictures i havent gone to see it yet but now u say the power aint that great how would it be plowing? and towing a 18' landscpae trailer?


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Plowing it will be just fine-it doesn't take much power to plow. Pulling an 18' trailer might be a bit slow in the steep hills. it will be much more economical than a gasser though, especially when plowing.


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

i ment 16 foot and all the goes on it most of the time is a zero turn mower and the 2 stroke lawn equipment. not sure if i should do it i live around alot of hills and dont wanna be disapointed lol


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

What motor does your '94 have? My 93 2500 with a 5.7 would outpull my 89 ford with the 7.3 diesel. It also burned 1.5 times the fuel, sometimes more.


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

its got the 5.7 to i need a new truck my chevys frame is crackin i fixed it but dont know how much longer its going to last the chevy will be rebuilt this spring/summer and maybe retire from plowing


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It beast expect it slow speed.

Have 87 F250 with 6.9L IDI it take 18 mpg at 60 mph but definably need overdrive. You will see maybe 13-16 since it weight heavier than mine. 

Only issues is hard start if glow plugs burnt out.

Very CHEAP to running only 10 qt oil VS Powerstroke 7.3L that hold 15 qts. 


Before you buy check coolant SCA and oil. Remove oil cap then run see if there no air pressure out oil cap. My 6.9L don't have so that good. If there pressure out like bypass blow out it worn out.

Tell Owner DO NOT START engine before you show up because you will know why I say. Almost every owners I told do not warm up or start before I show up. They didn't listen to me. They try hide problem from you. Make sure they don't use Either to start.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

They are as reliable as they come, but with half the power of the new Diesels. Great on fuel too. They also seem to last forever when properly maintained. I've seen them go 250,000+ miles in full size school buses and Ford pickups.


----------



## JerseySnow (Feb 3, 2011)

Its a good truck but really dont expect it to be fast at all


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would buy one, like others have said though your not going to win any races


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I have the same truck its amazing! It won't win races but it is reliable. I have not had any engine problems. I have done basic maintenance since I owned it. These motors are very simple and easy to work on. Parts are also cheap I have found. The most expensive thing I have found so far its the IP Pump and I just bought one for a back up. I have not had any problems plowing with the truck. If you need any other info feel free to PM me. I tow a 16' trailer from time to time and it pulls ok. your not gonna hit the speed limit in a football field but it pulls nice


----------



## 76ranger (Oct 8, 2010)

i have a 91 F250 with the 7.3 and a zf5, and use it to pull a 6 place sled trailer i think its about 35ft long and its never complained, the only weakness is the twin traction beam front end if its 4x4, it is also prone to cavitation but that can be avoided with proper care, the guys over at http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php will be able to answer any questions you have i foresee the motor outlasting the frame


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

my 88 has just about 500,000 miles on it with only minor repairs. the engine has never been open, and still runs like new. 
i am on my third injector pump, third set of injectors, third set of glow plugs, and am in the process of installing the second cab and box on the frame. 
when i pull the cab and nose, i am going to put a gasket kit in the engine, because it leaks about 1 quart every 100 miles now,


----------



## 76ranger (Oct 8, 2010)

tjc are u a mod over on fte?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The last one I drove like that had 389,000 miles on it. You just have to remember it's not going to be a speedy truck. Once you get used to the truck they are not bad to drive. It just takes a while to come to highway speed. City driving you don't notice the slow acceleration.It will pull a house, just not real fast.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

76ranger;1240527 said:


> tjc are u a mod over on fte?


yup
in the 4X4 and off road forums.


----------

